# Soledad Orquesta



## Валентина Чудина (28 Окт 2010)

Вчера были на концерте "Аргентинского танго" в МДМ.
Промолчу про 1 отделение, которое "убил" звукорежиссер - звук просто долбил, думала - уйдем. На сцене - молодой ансамбль ребят и пары из Буйнос-Айреса. Отличные танцы.
После перерыва... Хорошие аранжировки, танго в своем природном состоянии - чувственное, тонкое, экзальтическое, манящее..Мальчишки были хороши!
Хочется, чтобы после таких первых отделений звукогубители подавали заявление об уходе... (не первый случай... знаю по собственным выступлениям).
А кто может рассказать про этот ансамбль? Прочла, что они - выпускники Гнесинского училища - гитара, рояль, к/бас, аккордеон (бандонеон), еще один бандонеон, скрипка.


----------

